# Crossing your legs during Lodge



## Blake Bowden (Dec 3, 2008)

I've read from numerous sources that Officers (in General, not exclusively to TX) should not cross their legs as it is a sign of disrespect. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 3, 2008)

I have not, but would that come under body language?


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 3, 2008)

Eastern Star.. !


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 3, 2008)

i cross my legs and bounce my knee constantly, not because Im being disrespectful its just a bad habit and I have restless leg syndrome, honestly


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 3, 2008)

haha same


----------



## VirginiaPM (Dec 3, 2008)

Not crossing your legs, tapping your foot(feet)..... is good advise. It's a question of appearance and self control. The same thing is true whenever your speaking to a group as well.


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

when i'm sitting in a station, i do it to hide my cell phone while texting.  

oops.


----------



## RJS (Dec 3, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> i cross my legs and bounce my knee constantly, not because Im being disrespectful its just a bad habit and I have restless leg syndrome, honestly



+1


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 3, 2008)

I had read about crossing your legs on the internet. I try not to do it at all, but most of the brothers do during lodge. Must not be a big deal but I still try not to do it.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2008)

Wonder if King Solomon ever crossed his legs while on the throne, I bet if the mood struck him right he did. THe problem with that is we do not all have the same clout as King Solomon did so in order to show our respect for Masonry to other Brothers sometime sacrifices are made on the indivduals part like dressing nice, looking attentive and not bored or relaxed in lodge you give a look of confindence and feel your ready to go at a moments notice. In the end I think Brothers will not hold it against you but they might look upon you in a brighter light if they see you making those sacrifices.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 3, 2008)

As long as the brother isnt wearing a kilt I dont care...  (* if you wear underwear its no longer a kilt, but a skirt)


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2008)

lol I did not know that, I am a bit scottish myself and will never look at a kilted man the same again if I ever can. lol


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with the Brother Jebeling, Ive only heard such bullcorn in the Eastern Star. I think in Plantersville they may still have SPITOONS at the stations but that may be an untruth. I have seen an acting Master during a Masters Degree with a spitcup in the East as recently as 6months ago. Most items of respect are not outlined in the law but left to each lodge, ie Holland #1 wants everyone to wear suits and ties.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

MA etiquette says that you should sit with both feet on the floor.  I've seen our Marshal mention it in jest as he organizes the lodge room but everyone knows it's proper in MA.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 6, 2008)

Not in Texas.. ! no such etiquette.. ! just try not to scratch.. !


----------



## js4253 (Dec 6, 2008)

JEbeling said:


> Not in Texas.. ! no such etiquette.. ! just try not to scratch.. !



It might be hard to not scratch it you are wearing your kilt without underwear.


----------



## RJS (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2008)

Saw a brother wearing bib overalls at GL today... I dont think anyone batted an eye


----------



## js4253 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Saw a brother wearing bib overalls at GL today... I dont think anyone batted an eye



They do that every year just to remind everyone that we live in TEXAS!!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2008)

CROSSED LEGS:


A good Mason does not cross his legs while in the lodge room.

Why? Each member is expected to be open to the lesson to be learned that evening. Crossed legs are perceived to be physical evidence of a closed mind and are regarded as the member being inattentive to the lesson to be learned. It is also viewed as sloppiness of comportment, (how you are perceived by others). Crossed legs, slouching and leaning against walls, tables, etc. are considered to be a form of sloppy manners wherein others perceive you to be lazy ...just as you would not cross your legs in a job interview.

See Masonic Etiquette Post


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 22, 2009)

JTM said:


> when i'm sitting in a station, i do it to hide my cell phone while texting.
> 
> oops.



same here,,,and playing holdem on the cell too:13:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 23, 2009)

lee c smith jr said:


> I think in Plantersville they may still have SPITOONS at the stations but that may be an untruth.



I can assure you that Matagorda #7 still has spitoons placed around the Lodge- never seen anyone using them, though.

Never heard of a prohibition regarding crossing one's legs in Lodge either.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 23, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I can assure you that Matagorda #7 still has spitoons placed around the Lodge- never seen anyone using them, though.
> 
> Never heard of a prohibition regarding crossing one's legs in Lodge either.



I wonder if a brother could be reprimanded for crossing his legs while using the spittoon.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2009)

I nominate scottmh59 for the Necro Award


----------



## JEbeling (Oct 23, 2009)

I think crossing the legs is an Eastern Star thing.. ! If I crossed my legs during lodge would go to sleep and fall out of my chair ... ! need are the circulation I can get.. !


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 23, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> CROSSED LEGS:
> 
> 
> A good Mason does not cross his legs while in the lodge room.
> ...



 In some cultures it is considered an insult to show the sole of your foot to another person.. I agree with Brother Jones on this one, besides It truly does not look as if a brother is showing proper respect for the office he holds if he is slouching or sitting with his leggs crossed. This is very hard for someone such as myself to do as I have a bad back, and sometimes sitting with my legs crossed is the only way I can take pressure off of my lower spine. I try always to not cross my legs if I am involved with anything concerning the ritual, whether it be openg and closing, or conferring a degree. Other times I cave in to the need to take a little pressure off my back.  Sorry guys, I assure you I do not mean any disrespect.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Trust me!  you dont want guys wearing kilts to sit with their legs splayed open!  :15:


----------



## kevin54 (Oct 26, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> same here,,,and playing holdem on the cell too:13:



lol..


----------



## Weldon Cressman (Oct 27, 2009)

Hhmmm, ... could it be that crossing one's legs exposes the bottom of the foot (Shoe)?  I know showing the soles of one's shoe(s) to Middle Easterners is a sign of disrespect .....


----------



## xmwhy (Oct 28, 2009)

as long as you dont have a bored out of your mind by being in lodge look,i dont see any problem with a crossed leg.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I've been tossing the idea of putting a pair of Drag Bars, and Forward Controls on my station. I wouldn't slouch that way, or slide down. I like the Drag Bars on my scoot, as it does keep my old broken back straight on the highway. What about it Wing?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 29, 2009)

I have mini Apes


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 30, 2009)

xmwhy said:


> as long as you dont have a bored out of your mind by being in lodge look,i dont see any problem with a crossed leg.



I am never bored out of my mind when I am in a Masonic Lodge !


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 1, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by xmwhy
> as long as you dont have a bored out of your mind by being in lodge look,i dont see any problem with a crossed leg.





> I am never bored out of my mind when I am in a Masonic Lodge !




*im not sure you understood what xmwhy was saying..

its no big deal to have your leg crossed as long as you dont look like your bored too.*


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 1, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> *im not sure you understood what xmwhy was saying..
> 
> Its no big deal to have your leg crossed as long as you dont look like your bored too.*



lol, ok....


----------



## Bigmel (Nov 3, 2009)

I found this on the net.  

Masonic Etiquette Summary:  Masonic etiquette is simply the rules of good manners which make lodge meetings pleasant for everyone.

The position of Worshipful Master in the East occupies the most exalted position within the lodge.  

A lodge which does not honor its Master, no matter how they personally feel about the man, himself, lacks Masonic courtesy.  The honor conveyed by the brethren in electing him, ...in other words, the historical traditions and the men who have gone before you must be given the utmost respect, if the traditions of the Fraternity are to be observed and proper Masonic etiquette is to be maintained.

Masonic etiquette comprises lodge courtesies and proprieties.  

Good manners imply observance of the formal requirements governing man's behavior in polite society and a sense of what is appropriate for a person of good breeding with high morals and good taste. 

The spirit of brotherly love and affection, by which we are bound together, will be exemplified in our conduct, our carriage and our behavior at all times.

It is my hope that you will use your trowel to cement the stones of brotherly love for the â€œMore Noble and Glorious Purposeâ€ of exhibiting these rules of Masonic Etiquette toward one and all within the brethren.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you Brother Megason.


----------



## kcir (Jan 27, 2010)

It is all about lodge etiquette and respect. If it is being done in lodge, it is the responsibility of the master to correct it by holding a lodge of instruction in lodge ettiquette.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 27, 2010)

It's like that in MA in fact, I think it's like that for all members.  I'll have to check my MA Mason etiquette book.  Yeah, we have one.


----------



## Raven (Jan 28, 2010)

Being somewhat on the heavy side, I do cross my legs sort of angle myself in the theater style seating in many lodges, including my own.  This helps reduce the crowding of my brothers seated on either side of me. 
  No disrespect is intended.


----------



## Raven (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 19" Apes



Wingnut said:


> I have mini Apes


----------



## david918 (Jan 28, 2010)

An advantage of being Secretary and getting to sit behind a desk can cross my legs and no one can see could  even wear a coat and tie and shorts


----------



## Payne (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't cross my legs... don't matter if I'm in lodge or not lol


----------



## Andrew Makin (Feb 11, 2010)

Many of my Lodge are of an age when Crossing the legs is more of a necessity especial during long meetings ;-)


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Feb 11, 2010)

I do understand the age part, and the relief it brings to a troubled back.


----------

